# Errors building glib



## dbbolton (Jun 25, 2013)

In my ongoing quest to run X11 on a PowerPC machine, I've encountered a new error, this time while trying to make glib:


```
===>   dbus-glib-0.94 depends on shared library: glib-2.0.0 - not found
===>    Verifying install for glib-2.0.0 in /usr/ports/devel/glib20
===>  Building for glib-2.28.8_4
gmake  all-recursive
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.28.8'
Making all in .
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.28.8'
gmake[2]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.28.8'
Making all in m4macros
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.28.8/m4macros'
gmake[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.28.8/m4macros'
Making all in glib
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.28.8/glib'
Makefile:1026: .deps/giounix.Plo: No such file or directory
Makefile:1040: .deps/gprintf.Plo: No such file or directory
Makefile:1043: .deps/grand.Plo: No such file or directory
Makefile:1044: .deps/gregex.Plo: No such file or directory
Makefile:1046: .deps/gscanner.Plo: No such file or directory
Makefile:1047: .deps/gsequence.Plo: No such file or directory
Makefile:1048: .deps/gshell.Plo: No such file or directory
Makefile:1049: .deps/gslice.Plo: No such file or directory
Makefile:1050: .deps/gslist.Plo: No such file or directory
Makefile:1056: .deps/gspawn.Plo: No such file or directory
Makefile:1057: .deps/gstdio.Plo: No such file or directory
Makefile:1058: .deps/gstrfuncs.Plo: No such file or directory
Makefile:1059: .deps/gstring.Plo: No such file or directory
Makefile:1060: .deps/gtester.Po: No such file or directory
Makefile:1061: .deps/gtestutils.Plo: No such file or directory
Makefile:1062: .deps/gthread.Plo: No such file or directory
Makefile:1063: .deps/gthreadpool.Plo: No such file or directory
Makefile:1064: .deps/gtimer.Plo: No such file or directory
Makefile:1065: .deps/gtimezone.Plo: No such file or directory
Makefile:1066: .deps/gtree.Plo: No such file or directory
Makefile:1067: .deps/gunibreak.Plo: No such file or directory
Makefile:1068: .deps/gunicollate.Plo: No such file or directory
Makefile:1069: .deps/gunidecomp.Plo: No such file or directory
Makefile:1070: .deps/guniprop.Plo: No such file or directory
Makefile:1071: .deps/gurifuncs.Plo: No such file or directory
Makefile:1072: .deps/gutf8.Plo: No such file or directory
Makefile:1073: .deps/gutils.Plo: No such file or directory
Makefile:1074: .deps/gvariant-core.Plo: No such file or directory
Makefile:1075: .deps/gvariant-parser.Plo: No such file or directory
Makefile:1076: .deps/gvariant-serialiser.Plo: No such file or directory
Makefile:1077: .deps/gvariant.Plo: No such file or directory
Makefile:1078: .deps/gvarianttype.Plo: No such file or directory
Makefile:1079: .deps/gvarianttypeinfo.Plo: No such file or directory
gmake[2]: *** No rule to make target `.deps/gvarianttypeinfo.Plo'.  Stop.
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.28.8/glib'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.28.8'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** [do-build] Error code 1
```


----------



## sossego (Jun 26, 2013)

This is actually an X.Org/X11 problem. Glib is currently at 2.34.3.


----------

